

Linus Torvalds' micro emacs - michaelsbradley
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/editors/uemacs/uemacs.git

======
Someone
This commit message made me smile:

    
    
      Commit message: Don't use 'char' for number of lines
      Author: Linus Torvalds
    

He didn't go for 'unsigned char', not even for 'short', but immediately went
for 'int'. Doesn't look that micro anymore.

~~~
michaelsbradley
And this one made me smile:

 _"... I really should just learn another editor, rather than continue to
polish this turd."_

[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/editors/uemacs/uemacs.git/commit...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/editors/uemacs/uemacs.git/commit/?id=fa00fe882f719351fdf7a4c4100baf4f3eab4d61)

